# Transformer help



## chrish (Apr 12, 2012)

I have SOLA 3H4T2H15S transformer. what is the fuse to use?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Considering the complete lack of details in your question I doubt you're going to get any real answers.

Are you an electrician?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

chrish said:


> I have SOLA 3H4T2H15S transformer. what is the fuse to use?


I wouldn't use too small of one, but take care not to use one much larger than necessary.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I wouldn't use too small of one, but take care not to use one much larger than necessary.


 
Better advice is to use one in between those two.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

in before the lock!


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

chrish said:


> I have SOLA 3H4T2H15S transformer. what is the fuse to use?


The same as you would use for any other transformer of that size and voltage. The brand of transformer makes no difference, you have to apply the same NEC rules regardless, and they are based on the size and voltage.

If you do not know the size and voltage, then I doubt you are an Electrician, in which case you are in violation of the forum rules. :w00t:


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

360max said:


> in before the lock!


 Did Jesus come up already?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Better advice is to use one in between those two.


I agree. Using a fuse that fits in the fuseholder properly is of primary importance when selecting the fuse size.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I agree. Using a fuse that fits in the fuseholder properly is of primary importance when selecting the fuse size.


 
Clearly 993.36 supports you stance.


----------



## lukejenson (Sep 14, 2009)

chrish said:


> I have SOLA 3H4T2H15S transformer. what is the fuse to use?


http://www.clrwtr.com/PDF/Sola-Hevi-Duty/Sola-Fuse-Recommendations.pdf


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

lukejenson said:


> http://www.clrwtr.com/PDF/Sola-Hevi-Duty/Sola-Fuse-Recommendations.pdf


Spoiler...:no:


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Just use all-thread and be done with, it works great on any size


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

ohiosparky99 said:


> Just use all-thread and be done with, it works great on any size


EMT too but copper pipe has better conduction. Sometimes you have to flatten the ends when you have blade type fuse holders.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

JRaef said:


> EMT too but copper pipe has better conduction. Sometimes you have to flatten the ends when you have blade type fuse holders.


Copper pipe works great because the air core reduces skin effect.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I prefer brass nipples. A little harder to flatten but really shinny and I like shinny.


----------



## Inphase (May 5, 2012)

Just stumbled upon this forum...think I might like it here.:devil2:


----------



## alcelectrician (Mar 29, 2012)

buy an ugly's book dude, it comes in handy all the time


----------



## Thadeus (Jun 1, 2012)

Inphase said:


> Just stumbled upon this forum...think I might like it here.:devil2:


I'm with you. I just registered today...wait, this is an old post right? :thumbsup:


----------



## szhighstar (Jul 11, 2012)

need detail, do not know how to reply if not


----------

